# reclaimed wood



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for wood that anyone is trying to get rid of. It is for installing some decking outside our property, around 10 m2. any shape, size, colour or state considered.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll be replacing it every other year, especially reclaimed of dubious quality


----------

